# The Art of Pho



## sw2geeks (Nov 7, 2014)

Shot a video to go with a story on Pho that ran today, video includes how the North and South eats Pho differently. 

[video=youtube_share;3enHSuKX7dQ]http://youtu.be/3enHSuKX7dQ[/video]


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 7, 2014)

That was fun to watch, thanks for posting!


----------



## Castalia (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought it was phun to watch. Thanks phor sharing.
:tease:


----------



## Haburn (Nov 7, 2014)

OOhhh...yes please. Good video! I didn't know about the difference between the North and South styles.


----------



## muddywaterstones (Nov 8, 2014)

Pho-nomenal!


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been making mine with oxtail. It's faster, about 5 hours, and I can make smaller batches. 2 lbs of oxtail will make about half a gallon, which is enough for 4 big pho bowls.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the video


----------



## panda (Nov 10, 2014)

Freaking LOVE pho with a passion, try to eat it once a week! My favorite is with fatty brisket and extra cilantro&scallions plus that roasted chili paste stuff.


----------



## sw2geeks (Nov 10, 2014)

It was a fun shoot, after we were finished shooting the video, Kenzo pulled the bones from the starter pot that had been on the stove for 30 minutes and pushed out the bone marrow for us to snack on.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 10, 2014)

Terrific video. Thanks for sharing this . Gonna get some marrow bones Friday.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 10, 2014)

MMMM! PHO..my close second favorite bowl of soupy favorite noodles..

i've made it once, and it was daunting in terms of number of ingredients. it's so easy to buy near me, i will rarely make it. i ended up with a caldron!!


----------

